# Chaffhaye?



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Alrighty, so here in Colorado hay prices are soaring. We have 3 dairy goats that live with us. I want to do what's best for them. We've got about a month's supply of grass hay and alfalfa pellets right now so we're looking at what to do through the winter and into next year. Our girls love their food, but a lot of the hay gets wasted when they pull it out to eat. We're going to build some keyhole feeders to reduce that, but also know how picky these lovely ladies can be. I've been looking at possibly purchasing some big bales of alfalfa, but transportation and storage can also be an issue. Whatever's best for the girls, though, we'll work it out. Now I've heard about Chaffhaye and am considering giving it a shot, but I don't want to buy a pallet or more and then find out it's not going to work out. Has anyone tried it or done research on it? Is it cost-effective compared with feeding (and wasting) hay?


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

i also live in CO and have recently looked into Chaffhaye. There is a dealer nearby and I have been thinking about trying it out with our 4 goats. I spoke with the dealer a few weeks ago because my big concern after reading up on chaffhaye is whether it would go badly quickly (get moldy) after opening a bag. With only 4 goats (2 of which are babies) I don't imagine we will go through a bag very quickly. I asked the dealer about my concern and unfortunately since she only feeds it to horses she feeds bags at a time and rarely will have an open overnight but it gets consumed in the morning feeding the next day. So she didn't have any experience with open bags and molding. Her suggestion was to keep the opened bag in a rubbermaid bin or trash can. 

I think we will get a bag or two and try it out ... 

but the bag of chaffhaye is more expense than a bale of alfalfa. I got 20 or so bales of alfalfa for $9 each (Second cutting ... although it does seem a bit stemy for 2nd cutting - but it's not sprayed with any chemicals which is a fair trade off to me). I've seen lots of ads on craigslist for $12 bales of alfalfa ... if I remember correctly the chaffhaye was around $15-18 ... but is supposed to last long ...?!?!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Keep looking on craigslist. You can find some hay that's not too bad in the larger bales - if you can look for rounds. The equipment to bale rounds is way cheaper than the equipment to make 3x3's so rounds will always be cheaper.

Also look around the Arkansas river for feed. So the Pueblo craigslist. They are not having any issues with the river water. 

The only feed I don't get waste with is pellets/grain. Everything else - I get waste.

Also, your goaties can eat weeds and leaves. They don't have to only eat grass/alfalfa all the time. Just make sure it's not poisonous.

HTH,


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I have also been reading and looking into Chaffhaye. It is my understanding that you feed 2lbs per 100lbs for goats and the because it is sprayed with molasses it must be consumed within a week or so. I store my goat chow in a barrel so I wonder if I open a bag and then put it in a barrel maybe it would last longer?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Elizabeth... the problem we have with round bales is that even if we can pick them up.... finding a way to unload them once home is tough. I've been keeping a close eye on your website. I saw you might sell sapphire in the spring. I think she was my favorite when we came to see you last december, but Evan is still saying no to mini goats until we have more space.

Wil check with d & k and penrose manufacturing on the hay next week I think.


Use2bwilson, I'm not sure where in colorado you are but there's a chaffhaye dealer in penrose advertising for $13/bag.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Karen,

The feed store that's just ~1 block east of I-25 on Garden of the Gods has chaffhaye. Not sure of the cost but I think you said you worked in the Springs?

I've been trying to get some Canon City grass hay with no luck so far. I was trading my alfalfa for it with someone till they ran out. 

If you can get to Ordway - I can give you the lady who I bought feed from last winter. Just PM me. It was always pretty good. I believe she was hauling out of Nebraska and if she still is just know you'll probably need to supplement with Sel/E since that's a def. area.

I wouldn't go to Penrose Mfg. D&K can be ok but pricely at times. 

On those rounds, if you have a "not so new" truck and it is loaded in the right direction it's pretty easy to unroll them. Tie up to a post or tree or take off fast.  I wouldn't do it on a nice truck because the tailgate could get damaged a bit with the weight. 

Sapphire is a cutie with those pretty markings and blue eyes. I'm switching some of my pedigrees around so that's why I've got her for sale. But like the ad said, I might pull her since she does have a real nice udder, teats, orifice .....

TTYL,
:wave:


----------

